# What has happened to highgate?



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have tried for over a week to get through on the phone number but it is always busy?? i find it hard to believe that it is constantly busy so im now wondering if the website is wrong or something is up with the school?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tried for over a week to get through on the phone number but it is always busy?? i find it hard to believe that it is constantly busy so im now wondering if the website is wrong or something is up with the school?


As it is still holiday time there is probably no one there.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tried for over a week to get through on the phone number but it is always busy?? i find it hard to believe that it is constantly busy so im now wondering if the website is wrong or something is up with the school?


let me know when you find out. Maybe they are moving. Most schools are set to open sometime next week.


----------



## sugarmummy (Nov 20, 2014)

Highgate shut down but now it's open in new premises just outside nicosia


----------

